# This is what your new Military has become



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Defense in Naval Academy sex assault case claims accused weren't always read their rights | Fox News

And they all have the hudzhpa to think they did nothing wrong by boinking a fellow cadet who was blitzed. So much for taking care of your brother's in arms. Oh maybe it doesn't apply to sisters.

Disgusting


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Three Black rapists, imagine that. Wonder what color the victim was?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to Obama /Holder world it gets better just stick around. Our Military is being turn into a political action group and becoming a joke


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Why do you label the "military" in this matter? Why stop there? Why not all young men, or all of mankind? This is ridiculous. 

I thought this was a place that preached presonal responsibility - at least in preparation - I guess not in typical political hype.

I'm sorry I see no difference in the OP's headline using the word "military" as a jessee jackson or al sharpton throwing race baiting
bombs. My father was part of that "military" and I served it too so pardon me if I find an ignore button for someone like YOU.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you and yours for your service Rippon. Unfortunately it's not the same military that you and I served in - I left after 30 years in 2000. Remember it took almost 3 years to bring the fort hood shooter to justice.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

30 Years wow, thank you. I appreciate that, but I just don't agree we label the "military" for the errors of 3 stupid young cadets or the leftist legal system that permiated the militaries ranks causing the Fort Hood shooter to require so long before justice - wasn't it more than 3 years? IDK.

Blame the policians, blame the commanders, but don't blame "the military" for its an institution with the same disease in it the country had - liberalism / socialism and its brought upon them by the same tumor that permiates Washington DC. I feel the same way when folks go out of their way around here to label the "police" where as its not the police its a "single police officer" who acted stupid or poorly that someone then wants to apply the label to all - all 800,000 of them across the nation. Its silliness. If we are here to learn how to be better prepared for ourselves and families we are into personal responsibility we ought to preach it and chastise those individuals who do wrong not the institutions they serve.



SARGE7402 said:


> Thank you and yours for your service Rippon. Unfortunately it's not the same military that you and I served in - I left after 30 years in 2000. Remember it took almost 3 years to bring the fort hood shooter to justice.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Blame the football team. They need folks who are good at catching footballs and are willing to lower their standards to get them.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The military as I remember is made up of people, and just like here in the "world" (as I remember we used to call it) there are very good and very bad people, and all points in between. Not the way I wish it is, but just the way it is.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They should be strung up for everyone to see..The messed up thing is this kind of shit happens so often now people are desensitized by it and don't really think about how horrible a crime it is.. I am a firm believer in all pedophiles and rapists should be killed!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They should be strung up for everyone to see..The messed up thing is this kind of shit happens so often now people are desensitized by it and don't really think about how horrible a crime it is.. I am a firm believer in all pedophiles and rapists should be killed!!


Tell it like it should be!


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They should be strung up for everyone to see..The messed up thing is this kind of shit happens so often now people are desensitized by it and don't really think about how horrible a crime it is.. I am a firm believer in all pedophiles and rapists should be killed!!


Damn Straight !


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone remember when a Rape charge was considered a capital offense?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Does anyone remember when a Rape charge was considered a capital offense?


Early in my Corrections career in AZ we had a person convicted of raping a 15 y/o. He came to prison and felt he was anonymous. It turned out the 15 y/o had a relative in the AB. There was talk about a canteen debt but most canteen debts ended up intimidated into PC instead of looking like Julius Cesar. These days such an individual would be PC'd involuntarily upon arrival. I don't think society's better for that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't remember rape being a capital offense, it almost seems like a war on women not to make it one or to argue against that yet someone once did - loser humans they were.

In class last week we were going over "corrections" and I brought up how stealing a horse in the 1800's got you hung. Today when two thieves take your car (as they did mine)
and get caught in your car, and plea guilty to burglarizing your business to get your car keys, taking those keys and car then using it in 3 additional burglaries (all on tape)
they get 51 days in county jail. My wife had to do some serious counseling to get me not to go visit them upon their release I'll tell you (she is a counselor and obviously a damn
good one or I probably wouldn't be here posting - well who knows - I might be "out" by now.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what the military has to do with this. I'm positive they don't condone it and those who are tasked with dealing with it are probably as shocked and disgusted by it as you or I. I don't fault the military and will not stoop to armchair quarterbacking the organization. The fault clearly lies with the perpetrators. Brutality and it's victims are a tragic story as old as mankind.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The 'Military' is drawn from the general population. As the population goes, so goes the military for the most part. Usually the thugs get weeded out after a while, but usually only after they are caught doing something bad and generate some really bad publicity for their superiors. 
Understand, I have great admiration for those who serve, stay out of trouble and excel, but I've seen people get shuffled around over and over after causing trouble and sometimes even get promoted in the process, all because their superiors were afraid of the heat of 'PC' repercussions. Granted it wasn't rape, but so goes the process.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

This isn't the "military", this is the U.S. Naval Academy. It takes a congressional appointment to get there. One must meet high academic and moral standards . . . unless you can catch a football.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I'm guessing what passes for high moral standards to get a congressional appointment in this day and age doesn't to amount to much.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sad, Sad, Sad, and as the stepfather of two teenage girls, and an Uncle to four Teenage girls, Never, ever, never, let your drink be unattended. I don't blame the branch, I blame the individuals.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First the military is not a cross section of society. It's an all volunteer force. That's how we've ended up with skinheads in there to learn those skills they want when they get back out side. And as far as the Military thinking it's not right to rape, does anyone remember Tailhook Scandal of several years ago. Just a bunch of high strung boys having a little fun. And if the military is serious about sexual assaults, why is congress debating taking those crimes away frm the commander and sending them to local courts. Perhaps most military are good honest upstanding individuals, but this case at the academy has dragged on for a very long time. And since when do you reassign the principal investigator during the middle of a high profile case


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I think we are talking about football players more than the military. They were three football players from the Annapolis team. This is common behavior for football players.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

roy said:


> I think we are talking about football players more than the military. They were three football players from the Annapolis team. This is common behavior for football players.


I did not see any of them on the team roster. But maybe I missed something?

Official Football Roster - NAVYSPORTS.com - The United States Naval Academy Official Athletic Site


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

ANNAPOLIS, Md. — As midshipmen were graduating from the Naval Academy here last week, Navy investigators were conducting an investigation into reports that several football players had serially raped a female midshipman at an off-campus party last year. Three Navy football players are under investigation in the case, according to Naval Academy officials. No charges have been brought, but the academy has delayed the graduation of one of the three midshipmen and his commissioning in the Navy, according to academy officials and others briefed on the inquiry.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

As long as you are good at sports.. Ethics and morals don't seem to be important to organizations anymore..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> ANNAPOLIS, Md. - As midshipmen were graduating from the Naval Academy here last week, Navy investigators were conducting an investigation into reports that several football players had serially raped a female midshipman at an off-campus party last year. Three Navy football players are under investigation in the case, according to Naval Academy officials. No charges have been brought, but the academy has delayed the graduation of one of the three midshipmen and his commissioning in the Navy, according to academy officials and others briefed on the inquiry.


Actually, all 4 individuals in this case showed a lapse of judgement that is totally unbecoming of an officer. None of them should be commissioned. They should be expelled and made to pay back their tuition, or made to serve as enlisted personnel, starting out as E-1 and going thru boot camp to begin with.


----------

